# NTL 5 mb broadband - is it rubbish?



## Sam Maguire (16 Jun 2010)

Im looking at moving my internet to NTL.

I currently pay them €25 for analogue (Im not really interested in loads of extra channels), and pay Digiweb approx €22 per month for their basic Metro BB (I think its 8 mb but its certainly plenty good enough for browsing, You Tube, RTE Player and that type of thing). So 47 in total - its fine but Id take extra channels if it didnt cost me any extra and I would like to have everything billed together for convenience.

If I move to NTL 5 mb, am I likely to lose much? I can get Digital TV for cheaper than my analogue, and end up paying a total of €43 per month inc 5 mb BB - if I accept 5 mb with limited monthly usage. 
If I go up the next level to 15mb, my total goes to 53 per month.

Their sales force are pretty hopeless to ring - and seem to have no flexibility (eg to just charge me one fee for the visit by their "technician" instead of 20 quid twice over, even though I assume its the same guy....!!

Any thoughts welcome


----------



## Frank (16 Jun 2010)

Folks have 3MB from them.

Watched a few programs from you tube no problem

You won't notice a difference unless you are downloading movies.


----------



## Sam Maguire (16 Jun 2010)

*ntl*

thanks..I dont download movies, I just watch things from RTE and Channel 4 players, etc....I'll probably give it a  shot and upgrade if I need to


----------

